# Electrical Apprenticeship Aptitude test



## kmox (Mar 15, 2010)

I am getting ready to write the Ibew Electrical apprenticeship aptitude test later this month at my local hall (local 530) and was wondering what If any info is out there to study from.I am live In ontario canada, and have found Ibew study materal posted onthis site but It was from the states. Are all Ibew atitude test the same or do they differ from state to state and country to country.

Thanks in advance from any help.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

I am assuming they differ slightly from state to state but i cant 100% verify that. My reccomendations are to study algebra a lot. The apititude test is to test your basic problem solving skills not necessarily electrical knowledge (thats why you are joining). Keep finding more practice aptitude tests and do as many as possible and you should be fine.


----------



## RyanB (Jul 14, 2009)

You should be able to get study material directly from the hall.


----------



## knomore (Mar 21, 2010)

The test you are going to take is the same across all JATC's. (as far as I can tell) It spans the entire curriculum that is taught to each apprentice who comes up through our apprenticeship program. It's designed to indicate at what level you are, if you test out as a journeyman then you have no problem, but if you test out as a second year you might be asked to enter the apprenticeship program at that level. 

The test itself is fairly basic, but you do need to be a electrician with some training in order to pass it. It will cover everything from tool identification, and material, to pipe bending, dc theory, ac theory, advanced ac theory (capacitative and inductive circuits), knots, hand signals, motors, transformers, wire pulling, safety, and code.

I can guarantee that no matter how much you prepare you will find yourself thinking that you don't know as much as you thought you did when you take this test. I would suggest brushing up on knots, hand signals, and your understand of series and parallel IC circuits. If your not good with motors and transformers that would be a good thing to study as well, know the formulas and construction specs... 

The test is fairly long at roughly 400 questions, and taking almost 8 hours to complete. It's scored in a really weird way, and if you fail one section (ie. hand signals) you won't fail completely, but if you fail a whole section (ie. third year content) your boned.


----------



## lochreas (Mar 25, 2010)

knomore said:


> The test you are going to take is the same across all JATC's. (as far as I can tell) It spans the entire curriculum that is taught to each apprentice who comes up through our apprenticeship program. It's designed to indicate at what level you are, if you test out as a journeyman then you have no problem, but if you test out as a second year you might be asked to enter the apprenticeship program at that level.
> 
> The test itself is fairly basic, but you do need to be a electrician with some training in order to pass it. It will cover everything from tool identification, and material, to pipe bending, dc theory, ac theory, advanced ac theory (capacitative and inductive circuits), knots, hand signals, motors, transformers, wire pulling, safety, and code.
> 
> ...


I do believe you are talking about the Test that the Hall gives you if you already hold a license or have experience working in electrical. At least that's how it is here in Houston. You take that test and you can become a certain level of what we call IJ (intermediate journeyman) and you get a percentage of what a journeyman makes.

The test he is talking about is the aptitude test to get into the apprenticeship program and from what I've heard from other people, they should all be fairly similar.


----------

